# Outdoor Enclosure in Ga.



## matchdog (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, my question is to the Georgia members or anyone who can help. I was wondering how you guys housed your tortoise during this time of year? Also do you have any tips on outdoor enclosure.


----------



## wellington (Feb 13, 2015)

i live where it's much colder and snow and I house mine in an insulated heated shed. A friend of mine, who does live in GA, for now anyway, houses hers inside her home in nice big enclosures.


----------



## matchdog (Feb 13, 2015)

Wellington do you have any pictures of your insulated heated shed? How big are your tortoises?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 15, 2015)

what type and how many are you working with. Also what size.


----------



## matchdog (Feb 15, 2015)

I have one sulcata he/she is about 6 inches + / -


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2015)

So a little fella.  For the outside enclosure will he be in it 24/7 once it's built? What does the proposed area look like currently?


----------



## matchdog (Feb 17, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> So a little fella.  For the outside enclosure will he be in it 24/7 once it's built? What does the proposed area look like currently?


 Yes I would like for him to get as much natural sun as he can. The area is your normal back yard. I can post pictures tomorrow if need be.


----------



## Berkeley (Feb 19, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> So a little fella.  For the outside enclosure will he be in it 24/7 once it's built? What does the proposed area look like currently?



Nah, we can't keep sulcatas outside year round here. Matchdog, what part of GA are you in? I am here as well. That one is small enough that you can keep it inside in a tortoise table, or even a stock tank (300 gallons or so) with no issue. I have several 60 pounders that live in a heated barn once the night time temperatures hit 49-50 degrees. They stay in there until the springtime night temps are in the high 50's, low 60's. Otherwise, they are outside, rain or shine, generally from the end of March to the first week of October.

--Berkeley


----------



## matchdog (Feb 19, 2015)

Berkeley said:


> Nah, we can't keep sulcatas outside year round here. Matchdog, what part of GA are you in? I am here as well. That one is small enough that you can keep it inside in a tortoise table, or even a stock tank (300 gallons or so) with no issue. I have several 60 pounders that live in a heated barn once the night time temperatures hit 49-50 degrees. They stay in there until the springtime night temps are in the high 50's, low 60's. Otherwise, they are outside, rain or shine, generally from the end of March to the first week of October.
> 
> --Berkeley


I'm in the Douglasville area.


----------

